# O calor Alentejana na minha cidade Holandesa



## J.S. (28 Jun 2015 às 21:49)

Acho que não esta muito provavel, mas como pode ver aqui alguns modelos esperam ate quase 40 C no MIddelburg, minha cidade em Holanda (39 C). O mais quente em Holanda (e Belgica) e tambem se isto vai acontecer o novo recordo de Holanda (e Belgica, que esta proxima) porque agora os records estã0 38,6 e 38,8 (Holanda/Belgica).


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

tudo bem JS... mas as suas mínimas são muito agradáveis.


----------



## J.S. (29 Jun 2015 às 10:36)

Agreste disse:


> tudo bem JS... mas as suas mínimas são muito agradáveis.


 Pois, mas para nos estas minimas estão bem altas! Normal = 11-12 C. Desde 1997 nunca tive minima > 20,0 C na minha cidade....


----------

